# Wet Circuits y la regleta mas segura del mundo....



## Chico3001

Tomado de Engadget:


> La gente de Wet Circuits han creado una regleta de alimentación bastante interesante, con un diseño patentado, es a prueba de agua porque incorpora un material especial de protección que reduce al mínimo el flujo de electricidad cuando entra en contacto con el líquido elemento, que la protege de derrames accidentales. Aunque no nos gustaría probarlo en persona, la empresa afirma que se puede mantener sumergida hasta dos horas. También tiene una protección contra el sobrecalentamiento con un fusible, chispas de prevención, y hasta 4 veces la vida útil de otras tomas de alimentación normales. Su precio es de 35 dólares cada una, y puedes comprobar su funcionamiento con los vídeos que tenemos a continuación.


















http://www.wetcircuits.com/


----------



## Robo

bastante bueno, a mi si que me hace falta uno, me mantengo con el piso mojado XD


----------



## DOSMETROS

Me hace acordar a esa foto que tienen la regleta (aquí zapatilla) flotando sobre una ojota de goma, en una pileta de lona, con un equipo de música sobre un banquito en medio de ella .

Y los tipos (hombres) , brindando con cara de estúpida satisfacción .

Si la encuentro la posteo.

Interesante tu "submarino" Chico3001 

Ojalá aprendieran los que fabrican los tomacorrientes para exterior, que utilizan en los parques de las fincas para conectar las cortadoras de cesped , ligustros , etc.

Saludos !


----------



## ciri

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Me hace acordar a esa foto que tienen la regleta (aquí zapatilla) flotando sobre una ojota de goma, en una pileta de lona, con un equipo de música sobre un banquito en medio de ella .



Sisi.. es verdad, es muy conocida esa foto..


----------



## Tacatomon

Vaya que tiene que ser inteligente el dispositivo... Me he quedado sorprendido.

Saludos!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien

cuando  se  callo mi zapatilla en la pecera me quede sin corriente ,asta descubrir el problema ,el  disyuntor cumplio  su trabajo


----------



## DOSMETROS

Mi no entender contra que hizo la fuga a tierra . . .  si la pecera es de vidrio  . . . habrá sido la térmica ?

Saludos !


----------



## Chico3001

Es para tener una mejor seguridad en el trabajo, lo que me recuerda esta presentacion:


----------



## DOSMETROS

La escalara apuntalada con tablas arriba del camión ¡es mundial!


----------



## el-rey-julien

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mi no entender contra que hizo la fuga a tierra . . .  si la pecera es de vidrio  . . . habrá sido la térmica ?
> 
> Saludos !



por   la bomba y filtro quizas la luz ,lo mismo me pregunte pero es una maraña de cables ,la termica no salto
el marco es de metal ,una ves me pateo un calecfator ,
adentro tengo tres bombafiltros ,dos interiores ,uno exterior,2 calefactores, los tubos fluorescentes ,un aireador pero ese es grande y esta afuera en otro toma
quizas por el filtro exterior?
la otra teoria es que el gato tiro al agua la zapatilla y se corto antes que se hundiera ,o que el conejo mordió y tironeo el alargue


----------



## DOSMETROS

O te la meó el hipopótamo . . . ?


----------



## fernandob

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mi no entender contra que hizo la fuga a tierra . . .  si la pecera es de vidrio  . . . habrá sido la térmica ?
> 
> Saludos !



zapatilla buena tiene cable y toma de tierra, el agua cierra circuitos .



edit: andan todos cambiando el avatar ??? se estan escapando de algun acreedor ????

edit 2: para uno aprender, (en verdad las zapatillas que llegan a argentina CHINAS son una porqueria, ) no creo que aca llegue una zapatilla BUENA y menos a 35 U$ asi que :
¿ por que no la hacemos ?? 

1 -- lo que mas me intereso es eso de meter la pinza de depilar entre lso 2 bornes activos (fase y neitro) y nada paso , calculo que tiene un mecanismo tipo "bebestop" que si no entran las 3 patas a la vez no se abren las ventanas plasticas para que enten las patas.

2 -- lo de el agua , como dije y dijeron si hay tienrra y disyuntor no problem...salta.
calculo que constructivamente debe ser bastante sellada la zapatilla para evitar el ingreso de agua .

3 -- se vio clarament ey por mis 20 años en electricidad que lo peor que le puede pasar a una zapatilla es que se le acerque una persona estupida , asi que con tener a dicha gente lejos se reducen el 80% de lso accidentes.

4 -- proteccion con fusible o otra cosa, es sencillo.

igual , lo dicho : una zapatilla de buena calidad ya hace bastante. 
creo que hay en el mercado cosas d e muy buena calidad, una vez vi una web, de una fabrica alemana, por ahi anda , que fabricaban pulsadores, de casas, timbres, pero el pulsador solito, como 100 euros, pero de una calidad y terminacion de primera.

para mi castillo frances , vio ???


----------



## el-rey-julien

fernandob dijo:


> zapatilla buena tiene cable y toma de tierra, el agua cierra circuitos .
> 
> 
> 
> edit: andan todos cambiando el avatar ??? se estan escapando de algun acreedor ????



es kalop con tres patas pero no se si tiene el cable a tierra la zapatilla ,si tiene una llave termica incorporada
la compre por buena ,ase  años la tengo
pd:
 por ahora  eliguiendo mejor perfil ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## fernandob

para mi la mejor zapatilla, y la que uso y pongo a mis clientes (por si les sirve ) :

es una que NO viene armada, siempre que las desarme son chapas , todos lso tomas son una tira de chapa dese a primera a la ultima.
los tomas que mejor funcionan son LOS DE EMBUTIR, los que van a la pared , es por ello que las zapatillas que usualmente pongo fijas en la pared o en mi casa estan hechas con modulso de embutir, yo uso la linea jeluz verona pero cualquiera va.
lo malo es que hay que prepararla, lso puentes, no es "la compras y listo " :

http://www.jeluz.net/catalogo.php?Sub_cat=Verona&Sub_linea=General&Categoria=Montaje Superficie

pero cualquier marca de buena calidad va ok .


----------



## Electronec

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Me hace acordar a esa foto que tienen la regleta (aquí zapatilla) flotando sobre una ojota de goma, en una pileta de lona, con un equipo de música sobre un banquito en medio de ella .



Puede ser esta la foto?






Yo no me fiaria nucho..........Me dá mala espina.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Exaaaaaaaaaaaaaaactamente esa !

Pero fijate que la "zapatilla" está muy bien asegurada a las ojotas (playeras) esas  . . . dificilmente se caiga !


----------



## djgarrido

jajajajajajaja me parto de la risa, eso si es tecnología limpia.


----------



## Elizabeth Bathory

Bueniiiiisimo!..aunque obviamente no hay que confiar mucho, no faltan los defectos de fabrica. pero indudablemente es una gran ventaja esto, sobre todo sii se tiene niños pequeños..


----------



## DOSMETROS

fernandob dijo:


> zapatilla buena tiene cable y toma de tierra, el agua cierra circuitos . . . . vio ???


 

Cierto Fernando B ! no lo había pensado .

Será que hay *demasiadas* zapatillas conectadas con adaptador ¿no?


----------



## el-rey-julien

> zapatilla buena tiene cable y toma de tierra, el agua cierra circuitos . . . . vio ???


yo tampoco  lo   pensé ,pero   casi   hago la prueba del balde  ,era de noche y no quería estar a oscuras 
pero me quede   con la espina,con  solo desarmar i ver si tiene la tierra conectada y   si tiene la tierra debidamente instalada
no fue  ni el conejo ni el gato ,quizas  se callo solo


----------



## Electronec

Y que me dicen de esta imprudencia, para terminar cocinado, pero bién:







Saludos.


----------



## fernandob

hola muchachos les respondere de a uno :

1 -- esa prueba de el video bien puede ser TRAMPOSA puesto que si usan agua destilada esta no conduce la electricidad, otra cosa seria ver que uno pela su manguerita y se anima a verter el agua salada que destilan sus riñones sobre esa zapatilla, ....quiero ver si el fabricante es tan macho !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

2 -- el agua comun de la canilla si bien es peligrosa por lo mal que esta filtrada no se hasta que punto va a andar "electrificando nada" es mas, me juego a que , en el caso de la pileta no hace demasiado problema, no es que va a estar la pileta electrificada, sigan pues el camini de la corriente y luego hablamos.(igual lso de la foto son mas que tarados ) 

3 -- un experimento sencillo que uds . mismos pueden realizar y bien seguro y cientifico:

balde de agua, eso es un cacharro plastico el cual mantenda un perimetro AISLADO.
luego de eso se arman una SERIE o sea una lamparita de 60w o lo que tengan , esa serie sera vuestro enchufe de 220v .
ahi ponen la zapatilla o la ficha hembra que quieran ahogar, tambien pueden colocar lo que gusten asi ven cual es la distancia entre bornes de 220v que genera un corto o una fuga importante.

hay algo a tener en cuenta, y es que como la serie o sea la lamparita limita la corriente bien pueden colocar un mA de CA y asi medir la corriente que circula.

tambien pueden merdir con el tester en VCA donde hay una DDP y asi ver si es real que la corriente se va para cualquier lado o no .
la verdad es que NO .
la corriente sale de el vivo y quiere ir como desesperada hacia el neutro, que es el retorno de la fuente .


NOTA , no se olviden que si tocan el agua con sus deditos una cosa es si estan descalzos y otra si estan calzados con alg aislante.

NOTA 2 el balde de plastico es el que evita que salte el disyuntor de vuestras casas .



nota 20 : 
me faltaba lo de el termotanque, es comun poner una llave termica fuera de la zona de entrada de agua, quizas y solo quizas cera de la puerta de ese baño haya una llave que no se ve , y corte la corriente de ese enchufe.
una cortinita, un disyuntor en el tablero, buena tierra y como chiche una llave de corte solo para ese toma y chiche bombon .
en ese caso esta ....digamso que no tan mal eso.
por otro lado la parte de hidraulica es la que soy medio burro, y ese tanque gordito parece un termotanque , o sea que se llena de agua.....la calienta y luego la entrega , no veo como a esa altura puede entregar presion de agua, salvo que tenga en su interior una bombita.
no se si alguno de uds, conoce de esos aparatejos.


----------



## Electronec

fernadob dijo:


> no veo como a esa altura puede entregar presion de agua, salvo que tenga en su interior una bombita.
> no se si alguno de uds, conoce de esos aparatejos.



Hola fernandob;
los termos no necesitan de una bomba para entregar el agua, si no que se basan en la propia presión en la entrada de suministro del canal.
Si el termo está soltando agua y cortamos la entrada general del canal, nos quedamos sin agua. Eso es todo. (Para mi que esto es un off-topic....pero bueno)



			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> uizas y solo quizas cera de la puerta de ese baño haya una llave que no se ve



No tiene sentido, un termo tiene que estar las 24 al Dia encendido para que la temperatura del agua no varie. Pero si tiene sentido que cuando uno se duche lo corte y cuando termine lo accione de nuevo para que el termo siga trabajando y el que venga detras no se acuerde de la madre del que primero se duchó.
Pero se te puede olvidar *encenderlo o apagarlo* y ............Zasppsssssssss.  



			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> .....un disyuntor en el tablero, buena tierra y.......



Biendo la foto..........dudo mucho de la buena protección, habria que ver una foto del tablero/cuadro eléctrico.
Me quedo con la opcción de cortar el enchufe, aunque mas de una vez se duchen con agua fria.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob

electronec, lo que pones no es tan asi, la segunda cosa.

varias veces me llamaron gente que alquilaba por que a pesar de estar todo el dia fuera de la casa le venia un boleton de luz.
hasta que me di cuenta que tenian uno de esos bichos...........
elegis:
mantener esa agua caliente las 24 hs al cuete con el consiguiente gasto de luz o ponerle por ejemplo un relojito, asi se activa 1 hora antes de que te levantes, y luego se apaga durante el dia y se reactiva una hora antes de que llegues a casa de el trabajo.

otra cosa es si son una banda d eindios en la casa que estan todo el dia.

igual, ese calefon, ahi en el baño, pinta que es solo para el baño, ahora me pne en duda si es para la caliente de toda la casa, en fin, igual corre lo que dije .

saludos


----------



## Electronec

Fernandob;
llevas razón......parece que es solo para el baño, pero si lo quieres tener efectivo todo el dia es lo que hay.
Yo hece tiempo lo tuve, mis padres lo tienen y no gasta mas que la proporción en gas de la antígua instalación.
Teniendo un buén equipo y con el termostato en una temperatura razonable, no hay drama.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿Conocen la ducha eléctrica Lorenzetti? (Brasileña) , es automática , o sea que abrís la canilla y conecta la/s resistencia/s , cerrás la canilla y se apaga sola.

Las dos resistencias están *DESNUDAS* dentro de una pequeña cámara llena de agua , que debajo tiene los agujeros de salida del agua . Y dentro del caño de entrada de agua tiene el cable verde y amarillo de tierra con la punta pelada para que toque el agua (tierra que casi nadie conecta a nada )

El tema es que las he visto , las he desarmado y hasta les he cambiado o remendado la/s resistencia/s y aunque el agua debería estar electrificada . . .  nada pasa bañandose bajo ella , mojado , descalzo y demás. Aún con la resistencia rota , el agua no se siente electrificada .






Estaba en el medio del campo en Brasil y la hostería solo tenía de esas , así que o la usaba o agua fria , luego una empresa que son clientes desde hace como 20 años , tienen una de esas en el baño para el personal (se bañan 5 muchachos todos los dias) y se la he arreglado de gauchada (favor) a los pibes montones de veces.

Después yo le instalé una como emergencia a una amiga y la estuvo utilizando ella , los hijos y la abuela de 80 años como un año y algo.

El tema es que en teoría no me bañaría ahi debajo ni ebrio  . . pero evidentemente no pasa nada 

Saludos !


----------



## el-rey-julien

dosmetros en un conventillo de la boca ,me iva a duchar y no me anime ,la ducha era asi como desis vos ,pero esta antiquisima y estaban las dos placas metalicas ''al aire'' ,no era una resistencia propiamente dicha,sino dos trozos de metal por donde caia el agua fria y quedaba tibia


----------



## DOSMETROS

tsunamí115 dijo:


> dosmetros en un conventillo de la boca ,me iva a duchar y no me anime ,la ducha era asi como desis vos ,pero esta antiquisima y estaban las dos placas metalicas ''al aire'' ,no era una resistencia propiamente dicha,sino dos trozos de metal por donde caia el agua fria y quedaba tibia


 

Si , tenés razón , alguna vez vi una que era un tachito de bronce cromado , alargado , con las dos placas dentro (15 x 7 cm cada una , enfrentadas) . . .  y funcionando .

Conclusión . . .  ¿cual sería el peligro de las duchas eléctricas? ¿Supongo que no es el ducharse en si , sino tocar alguna llave, cable o enchufe en mal estado?

Saludos !


----------



## Electronec

Curioso, pero la verdad que se me escapa una relación físca teorica del porqué.

Saludos.


----------



## Psyco83

Sobre la Lorenzetti, con la ducha abierta y calentando, haz la prueba de acercar un dedo a alguno de los huequitos por donde sale el agua y sentirás seguro un cosquilleo, no quisiera hacer la prueba con la resistencia abierta porque de seguro ahí me quedo, esto se soluciona conectando el cable de tierra y teniendo un diferencial para que salte la protección a tierra.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Lo que digo no es teoría . . . es experiencia , ajena .

Aunque yo me he bañado varias veces con una de esas.

Se bañan con poca potencia (una resistencia) , con máxima potencia (las dos resistencias) , descalzos , piso de mosaico , tocan las canillas (construcción antigua con caños de plomo , las paredes , tocan el agua y pu__ean :enfadado: porque se abrió la resistencia. Y te aseguro que no da ni cosquilleo.

Y ahí es dónde se nos contradice con la teoría  !

Saludos !


----------



## Jyajure

yo quisiera una explicación razonable para que no existan numerosos casos de electrocutamientos jejeje yo tambien por experiencia puedo decir que no hay peligro en el uso de éstos calentadores, pero por seguridad cambié el calentador electrico por uno de gas directo, aprovechando que el gas es económico en mi país.


----------



## Neodymio

Lo de la duchita Lorenzeti seguro que se debe a que el agua se fragmenta en pequeñas gotas en vez de ser un chorro continuo por ende no transmite la electricidad, si se abre una resistencia y tocan la ducha ahí si que puede pegar duro.
Consume 3000 watts! es una bestia!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Neodymio dijo:


> Lo de la duchita Lorenzeti seguro que se debe a que el agua se fragmenta en pequeñas gotas en vez de ser un chorro continuo por ende no transmite la electricidad, si se abre una resistencia y tocan la ducha ahí si que puede pegar duro.
> Consume 3000 watts! es una bestia!


 

No , aún cuando se cortan *las dos resistencias* , la ducha Lorenzetti , *no* produce descargas eléctricas ! 

Saludos !


----------



## fernandob

no se como se esa ducha pero si la R. es blindada listo, hagan el dibujo , no tiene por que estar la R. en contacto con el agua.

ademas, no me imagino que sea de alambre desnudo, como esas chiquitas que se sumergen en el vaso de agua....duraria muy poco .


----------



## el-rey-julien

y esa ducha que solo dos chapas conectadas a 220 ?el agua corre directamente de la chapa electrificada al usuario


----------



## fernandob

nunca la vi........donde la viste ? 
en guantanamo ?? 

igual creo que esa puede andar.

analiza el dibujo, el neutro manda.
todo depende de la disposicion fisica de las cosas.


----------



## Tavo

Les cuento algo, hablando de agua y electricidad, de calentar agua... Etcétera.

La vez pasada me enteré como hacen los obreros (albañiles) en una obra para calentar el agua para el mate (infusión con yerba mate).
Vieron que hay en el mercado hay unas resistencias, con un centro de cerámica, que se sumergen en el recipiente con agua a calentar, se enchufa y listo... Esas son las clásicas.

Pero cuando NO tenemos el calentador a resistencia, que hacemos?? Tomamos mate frío?  
Muy simple: Los muy gauchos agarran dos clavos de techo (o tornillos, o alambres, lo que venga al paso) y mediante el uso de un separador NO conductor, ponen los clavos en posición paralelo, o sea, uno al lado del otro, muy juntos, pero separados por el aislante.
Luego se le unen los respectivos cables a cada clavo/tornillo, y luego... SI!!! Derechito al enchufe (tomacorriente), así nomas, como viene!!

Y el agua se calienta de lujo!!!  
Sin resistencia, sin calentador, sin ningún artefacto comercial, solo dos clavos de techo o tornillos, dos cables y un separador que auspicia de aislante.


Esto lo vi con mis ojos, y no lo podía creer. 

Saludos!
PS: Como aislante suelen usar un cacho de caño de cables de electricidad, los que llevan los cables... Un trozo de esos y listo...


----------



## Neodymio

Tavo qué distancia el "entreclavo"?


----------



## Tavo

Neodymio dijo:


> Tavo qué distancia el "entreclavo"?



Bah.. eso es lo de menos, así como venga!! Sin muchas instrucciones!! 
Le dejarán como medio centímetro supongo, o quizá menos! Cuanto menos distancia, menos es la resistencia al paso de la corriente, ergo, más rápido calienta el agua... 

Yo lo vi andando y funciona perfectamente!!

PS: No me hago responsable de ningún tipo de daño causado por el inadecuado uso de este artefacto.


----------



## fernandob

si tenes miedo /dudas pensa:

inicia la prueba por seguridad a buen distancia y lso vas acercando.

o hace lo que dijo tavo pero con algo en serie:
lo que tengas, una lampara, una soldadora, un taladro, lo que sea.
si se tocan lso clavos solo arrancia la maquina.


----------



## Tavo

fernandob dijo:


> si tenes miedo /dudas pensa:
> 
> inicia la prueba por seguridad a buen distancia y lso vas acercando.
> 
> o hace lo que dijo tavo pero con algo en serie:
> lo que tengas, una lampara, una soldadora, un taladro, lo que sea.
> si se tocan lso clavos solo arrancia la maquina.



Claro, si tenés miedo poné en serie un foco de 100W. Pero vamos, no va a ser tan imprudente de no hacer bien la prueba, si es de lo más fácil, solo dos clavos cualquiera aislados de por medio... 

Yo lo hice, y funciona perfectamente. Lo que si me enteré, es que es un tanto malo hacer esto, ya que los clavos liberan partículas de metal en el proceso, y si eso después de ingiere... (el agua) Todo va a parar a tu organismo.

Saludos!


----------



## fernandob

Tavo dijo:


> *que si me enteré, es que es un tanto malo hacer esto, ya que los clavos liberan partículas de metal en el proceso, y si eso después de ingiere... (el agua) Todo va a parar a tu organismo.*
> 
> Saludos!


 
haa....eso andaba pensando , el asunto quimico.
bien por la aclaracion


----------



## el-rey-julien

yo   lo vi  pero armado con una hoja de sierra cortada y una madera de cajon de verdura ,igual que tavo 
la ducha con  dos chapas y en agua que corría  directamente al usuario-bañado lo vi en el barrio de la boca,en  un conventillo muy cerca del cuartel de bomberos,
tambien note que las chapas estaban gastadas,como si un acido las comiera,deve  ser   como dijo tavo ,que en  proseso se libera particulas de metal


----------



## Tavo

el-rey-julien dijo:


> yo   lo vi  pero armado con una hoja de sierra cortada y una madera de cajon de verdura ,igual que tavo
> la ducha con  dos chapas y en agua que corría  directamente al usuario-bañado lo vi en el barrio de la boca,en  un conventillo muy cerca del cuartel de bomberos,
> tambien note que las chapas estaban gastadas,como si un acido las comiera,deve  ser   como dijo tavo ,que en  proseso se libera particulas de metal



Claaaro, justamente eso pasa. Las chapas se "gastan", en realidad de corroen. Recordemos que por esas chapas pasa una corriente interesante...
Pasa algo similar con los tubos de oxígeno.
Comprar un tubo es caro. Mi viejo tiene una soldadora autógena, y hace unos cuantos años tuvo que comprar el tubo de oxígeno, y creo que lo pagó algo de AR$2200 (pesos argentinos).
Pero la cuestión es que no solo hay que comprar el tubo, sino que además, cada 5 años, es obligación de hacerle la prueba hidráulica, que generalmente se realiza cada 5 años para verificar que el tubo esté en estado seguro de uso.

Bueno, la cosa es que me contaba mi viejo que el vio como hacen la prueba, y en un depósito tenían los tubos descartados, que no servían más. Y en una de esas le dijo un empleado que le pase el dedo sobre el interior de un tubo (que estaba cortado al medio), y dice que es increíble, el metal (acero) se DESGRANA como si fuese de arena. El oxígeno mismo, con la presión, los destruye de a poco. Por eso es importante y es obligatoria la prueba hidráulica.

Saludos.
PS: El fin era decirles que los metales son fácil de corroer en algunas situaciones.


----------



## fdesergio

Esta casi mitificado eso del equipo electrico en la tina, no se si realmente pase, pero las duchas electricas esas lorenzeti son muy comunes en mi pais y hasta ahora no he oido de ninguno muerto por ellas, ademas algunas tienen apagado para quien no quiere el agua tibia y que hacen solo desconetan un hilo de la resitencia pero igual un terminal queda conectado a la resistencia y el otro libre........y cuando la resistencia se abre pues nada solo el agua fria y nada mas, tambien recuerdo hace mucho tiempo un calentador de agua que vendian y era una sucesion de placas conectadas a un toma de 110, las placas intercaladas y conectadas entre si a un terminal lo probe y calentaba el agua rapido .. acalaro que el fabricante decia NO HERVIR LECHE AQUI, pero eso de que un electrodemestico en la banera te mate...... no se    no   se, habria que hacer mas pruebas  (cazadores de mitos)


----------



## Tavo

Con todo esto de las duchas eléctricas, lo único que les digo es que *sería bueno que consideren algo:*

Las duchas, como cualquier ducha tradicional, arrojan *gotas de agua*, separadas unas de otras. *No es un chorro de agua contínuo,* por lo que me queda por pensar que *la electricidad NO PASA* en medio de las gotas, y por lo tanto esa "lluvia" de agua *NO es conductora* de electricidad.

Consideren eso y díganme que opinan al respecto. 

Saludos!


----------



## fernandob

pero............no importa.
no vieron el dibujo que hice ?
y el tema de usar R. blindadas , supongo que ne el caso de la ducha esa de lorenzi deben ser blindadas.

con eso se explica todo.

luego lo que queda es el tema de si se corta el neutro o algo asi, habria que ver si se puede hacer una malla a tierra que en funcionamiento normal no provoque fugas pero en caso de fallas si .

el truco obviamente esta dado en la forma constructiva simplemente , como ya dije si la resistencia es BLINDADA (busquen en la web como son ) asunto arreglado .

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Aqui les pongo el repuesto de la ducha Lorenzetti 






http://www.google.com.ar/images?hl=es&um=1&tab=wi&spell=1&sa=X&aq=f&aqi=&oq=&gs_rfai=&q=reisitencia%20ducha%20lorenzetti&tbs=isch:1


----------



## el-rey-julien

sin blindar ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,fer


----------



## fernandob

igual............ya descartamso lo de "blindada" .........
solo queda algo de ingenio en la disposicion .


----------



## fernandob

.........


quizas ni haga falta el tema electrico, vi una foto en la web , no se siera de una ducha lorenzeti o no pero estaba abierta y tenia una R. similar.

el caso es asi:
si uno hace internamente la caja de la ducha para que el agua entre con presion y pase por la R. y ADENTRO ya se pulverice el agua o se fragmente , en ese caso ni hace falta anda mas.

es solo la construccion fisica de la ducha .




lo que si me extraña es que no haga saltar al disuntor .




 


si alguien sabe garoto nos salva:





 


con profesor y todo pero en garoto :


----------



## heber23mx

Saludos!!
Hace tiempo encontré en una ferretería estas regaderas eléctricas, me llamaron la atención y  poco después compre una. Es de la marca Lorenzetti, de acuerdo a las especificaciones dice que es de 3850W. (cerca de 30Amp. por el voltaje de 127CA). 
Sin embargo cuando mi Padre (persona de edad avanzada) la vio, menciono que son artefactos muy peligrosos y uno corre el riesgo de electrocutarse mientras se baña. Yo le respondí que no era así; y que si quería le mostraba el interior de esta regadera, para que pudiéramos observar como viene. 
Sin embargo al verla desarmada, pues vimos que tenia un cable verde que tocaría el agua (tanto la que entra como la que sale de la regadera)  al parecer es el cable que debe ir a tierra física.  Por la parte donde se encuentran las resistencias, (en forma de espiras) sus conectores vienen sin aislar (SITUACIÓN QUE EN LO PERSONAL ME CAUSA DUDA) entiendo que deben estar en contacto con el agua _las resistencias_ para calentar el agua, pero las terminales también van sumergidas en el mismo compartimento,  mi pregunta es: ¿Estas terminales de voltaje al estar en contacto con el agua, no pueden provocan corto circuito?   (por eso de que el agua se vuelve conductor de electricidad)   cabe mencionar que al termino de armar la regadera, mi padre quedo convencido de q son seguras, pero yo quede con esa duda jajajaja. 
Les comparto las imágenes que tome de esta regadera y agradecería cualquier comentario tanto sobre mi duda, como sobre la instalación.  Un saludo!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Lo moví al lugar adecuado , aqui se trató ese tema


----------



## Chico3001

Despreocupate, son seguras por 3 puntos:

1.- Traen certificacion ANCE (Norma Mexicana NOM-008), que garantiza que el equipo electrico no hara ningun daño a los usuarios, y creeme... es dificil de conseguir y mantener

2.- Como bien comento Tavo:



Tavo dijo:


> Con todo esto de las duchas eléctricas, lo único que les digo es que *sería bueno que consideren algo:*
> 
> Las duchas, como cualquier ducha tradicional, arrojan *gotas de agua*, separadas unas de otras. *No es un chorro de agua contínuo,* por lo que me queda por pensar que *la electricidad NO PASA* en medio de las gotas, y por lo tanto esa "lluvia" de agua *NO es conductora* de electricidad.
> 
> Consideren eso y díganme que opinan al respecto.
> 
> Saludos!



El agua sale en gotas y nunca se completa el circuito electrico:






3.- Finalmente el cable verde de tierra es para garantizar que aunque el calefactor se encuentre abierto, la corriente siempre encuentre un camino de menor resistencia hacia a donde ir....


----------



## DOSMETROS

Chico3001 dijo:


> Despreocupate, son seguras por 3 puntos:
> 
> 1.- Traen certificacion ANCE (Norma Mexicana NOM-008), que garantiza que el equipo electrico no hara ningun daño a los usuarios, y creeme... es dificil de conseguir y mantener


 
Bien ahí 



> 2.- Como bien comento Tavo:
> El agua sale en gotas y nunca se completa el circuito electrico:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2pn9UsXWMk


 
Creo que sale en chorritos finos 




> 3.- Finalmente el cable verde de tierra es para garantizar que aunque el calefactor se encuentre abierto, la corriente siempre encuentre un camino de menor resistencia hacia a donde ir....


 
He visto varias con el cable amarillo-verde *conectado a nada* y en años no ha pasado nada


----------

